# Kill Bill.



## arnisador (Nov 27, 2002)

In the 27 Sept. 2002 Entertainment Weekly, the upcoming martial arts movie Kill Bill is briefly discussed. Director Quentin Tarantino had the Wu-Tang Clan produce the music because "their whole thing is kung fu".  The director and *RZA* of the WTC watched kung fu movies together to come up with ideas. Metallica's Lars Ulrich will compose the actual score. *RZA* also produced the score for Ghost Dog: The Way of the Samurai.

The Bill of the title is David Carradine, and there are a number of well-known actors in the film.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 30, 2002)

Is that right?  The David Carradine from the Kung Fu TV series fame? Why him??? Isn't there somebody better suited for the role :idunno: 

They'd probably be better off using some of the Rap n' Hip Hop stars from Seagal's latest movies, and they could also work on the soundtrack too... :shrug:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 30, 2002)

I don't know. Incidentally, he's just become a regular contributor to Inside Kung Fu.


----------



## islandtime (Jan 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *In the 27 Sept. 2002 Entertainment Weekly, the upcoming martial arts movie Kill Bill is briefly discussed. Director Quentin Tarantino had the Wu-Tang Clan produce the music because "their whole thing is kung fu".  The director and RZA of the WTC watched kung fu movies together to come up with ideas. Metallica's Lars Ulrich will compose the actual score. RZA also produced the score for Ghost Dog: The Way of the Samurai.
> 
> The Bill of the title is David Carradine, and there are a number of well-known actors in the film. *


............................................................................................
Let me drop my 2y in here.
Try Uma Thurman, David Carradine,Lucy Lui, Sonny Chiba. The HK wire magicians and a soundtrack helmed by QT.

This will be worth the entry fee anytime

Gene Gabel:asian:


----------

